# using a dovetail bit, choosing length



## sjonesphoto (Feb 19, 2014)

looking for a 14 or 18 degree cutting angle
I found one cut length is 3/8" 

wondering if its possible to set the depth so it only cuts 1/4" into the wood 

any help is appreciated! thanks!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Yes,cut 1/4" deep no big deal at all...
11 PC 1 2" Shank Dovetail and Straight Router Bit Set for Incra Jig | eBay


====


sjonesphoto said:


> looking for a 14 or 18 degree cutting angle
> I found one cut length is 3/8"
> 
> wondering if its possible to set the depth so it only cuts 1/4" into the wood
> ...


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, Stephany.


I don´t understand why you wrote ¨none¨ experience at woodworking in your public profile. I saw your first cribagge project and I think that some skills are needed to do that. Very nice.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

For most applications I would use a 1/2" 14° dovetail bit. This bit is set to a cutting height of 3/8" for most applications but it can be set to 1/4" as well. A set of brass set up bars makes this very fast and easy. I prefer the sets that are 4" in length so there is never an issue of the bars not being long enough which can happen with the 2-1/2" length sets.


----------

